# Steatocranus irvinei



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello new forum! We've never had an opportunity to post here...

We just picked 4 of these little guys (Steatocranus irvinei), they're 1/2- 1 1/2 inches right now. It's pretty difficult to find info on them- does anyone have experience with them? We're hoping they cure our craving for other Steatocranus species we've come across. These were all we could find locally.

As for tanks, they may go into our upcoming 265 with gentler South Americans, or we could set up a separate tank for them. Any thoughts?

Many thanks!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I kept some many years ago, this can be an agressive fish growing to more than 15 cm long, it needs a very big tank with plenty of hideouts for the stressed fishes.It comes from west Africa(Ghana) and not Congo river. :thumb: 
xris


----------

